
Google Gears (Discontinued) - danhon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gears_(software)
======
cdcarter
I was just thinking today that I'd love to see a solid retrospective of what
parts of Gears really made it into the web we know now, and what got left
behind. I don't remember enough of what Gears was like.

